# Trailer almost ready for the season... pics



## hanover hydro

I just need to figure out exterior lighting and finish the decking over the rear of the wheeler. I know there are several threads about lighting but was wondering how to power the lights. I was thinking of using a deep cycle battery and recharging it after each use. A generator is not in the budget and I'm not sure how to run them from my vehicle plug. Here are a few pics of my work in progress. Im interested in hearing if anyone is using a deep cycle battery to power exterior lights and how well it works .


----------



## honky kong

A deep cycle would work well. You could get a lot more out of it if you pair it with some good led lights. It'll cost a bit more but well worth it in the long run. I don't run lights on my trailer but I have a 3200 lumen light on my boat for running the river at night and I could run a lot of nights before needing a charge. Check eBay for 12 volt led light bars. $100 will get you more than enough light for setting your spread.


----------



## hanover hydro

Just the answer I was looking for. Thanks much!


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I don't know how many lights you will be running, or how long at a time. But I have 1 small interior light, and the parking lights on my truck and it drained my truck battery in about 45 min. I had to call the wife and get her out of bed to come jump my truck just about the time the birds were flying. Your advantage at least it won't affect your tow vehicle. Maybe get 2 batteries and hook them up together so you have longer run time


----------



## SDMAN

Nice setup! :thumb:


----------



## liljoe

FYI: I made a trailer into a toy hauler - folding bunk beds, propane heat, cupboards, countertop, stove etc.. 
I use 2 - 6 volt golf cart type batteries wired in series and run 4 inside lights - we have went 5 nights with no battery shortage. 
I also ran a charge wire from batteries into my trailer plug that trickle charges the batteries going down the road. 
You might want to do some verification on this but 2-6v batteries hold way more storage than equivalent 12v batteries.


----------



## SDMAN

I like your shelving :thumb:


----------

